# Lipomas and skin issues



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Samantha is 10 - she has numerous lipomas- will have to have one removed because it is so large. My question is about various skin issues with Vizslas- does anyone have problems? Her ears have hard edges that flake, her belly is full of dark spots. She has an odor almost always. Anyone else experience any of this?


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Vizslas are considered to be a dog that does not smell 'doggy'. The two Vs I've had have had a nice smell in my opinion!
I do know that both fungal and bacterial infections can cause dogs to smell bad.
I'm in the process of trying to find the cause of Greta's allergies, she's chewing at her feet and all the delicate skin areas are red and her ears are bumpy and red inside. I do not have the answers yet but have started working with the vet.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Sam is 10, so she's older and more prone to developing issues. B/C V's have less protective fur, they are prone to skin stuff. A lipoma is a benign fatty mass, and V's are prone to them as they age. They are also prone to get spots and small raised brown dots anywhere there's no fur covering, like around the eyes or nose. I'd rec having new below the skin ones aspirated to make sure, as they can look like mast cell tumors which are nasty, cancerous growths.

I'm not sure about odor, V's are remarkably undoggy like in their smell. So, Id have the vet check this out, it could be a fungal or yeast somewhere, typically the ears.


----------

